
Learnings from building reread.io - winstonyw
https://medium.com/jolly-good-notes/learnings-from-building-reread-io-46f57871e124#.p95p10kgd
======
eterm
A good read overall, it's interesting to see projects that might not have a
huge number of users but does have good engagement levels.

As for the marketing, if someone reached out to me over twitter I'd rather not
know that it was something they "built over the weekend". That might sound
great for the HN crowd but as a consumer I'd like to know services are solid,
stable, reliable and will still be here tomorrow.

~~~
winstonyw
Thanks! Didn't expect that "built over the weekend" might send the wrong
vibes. True that it doesn't add value in explaining the idea. Will definitely
take note.

------
Sujan
Could someone please build something like that for my local Firefox bookmarks?
Make it a gamelike "Discover my bookmarks" or something ;)

~~~
winstonyw
It works now if you push all your Firefox bookmarks to Pocket. :)

~~~
Sujan
Is there an easy way for that with hundreds of bookmarks?

------
robbiemitchell
I applaud the OP's effort to build and market this from scratch -- then write
about it!

I will say, though, there's a reason marketing is an entire function led by
separate people. It's hard, uses different strengths and experience, and
requires consistent effort -- not variations on "post it and they will come."

------
giancarlostoro
Maybe if it supported other services as well it would gain a little more
traction? I would love to reread my HN saved links, and as someone else
mentioned old bookmarks, or at least find out if I still want to read them
again. I guess pocket is a good start, but maybe it could go a bit further?

~~~
winstonyw
Yep. Some folks suggested Instapaper too. Personally, I am only on Pocket and
hence I started with that.

Where do you store your HN saved links though?

~~~
giancarlostoro
HN stores them for me, and I thought it had an API, not sure how much the API
reveals though...

------
Pranz
This may only be me but I found the color scheme on your site a horrible eye-
strain. There's a reason red text is used for error messages.

~~~
neilgrey
It's blinding. I get that it's supposed to imply the pocket connection, but if
you go to pocket's website they only use that pink/red color in their logo and
for accents like on buttons.

------
kamaal
>>reread.io is a service which sends you an email containing your forgotten
Pocket links (with many config options).

And those emails will either be conveniently ignored or will land in spam
folders after a while.

If you don't have the time/discipline/motivation to read a article which is in
your pant pocket, reminding you about it is hardly going to help your
laziness/lack of motivation.

~~~
neilgrey
On this front -- I hate email. I'm tempted to do a pull request that creates
todoist tasks for you each day. If you don't complete them it puts them back
into the pool for a future date -- the last thing I need is my todo list guilt
tripping me :p.

~~~
winstonyw
For me, it's the Inbox-Zero-Guilt, but I guess everyone has a different guilt
that they are trying to avoid.

